# How do you clean a Camelback hydration system?



## bigcozy (Jul 20, 2003)

I nearly bought a new one, but I have a perfectly good one that just needs cleaned. I read that you use bleach, but everybody differs on how much. Anybody done this?

Cozy


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Jul 20, 2003)

I never done this on a CamelBak before but, I think 1 capful per gallon of water will do the disinfecting and odor removal. Just leave it in there for a while and rinse it a few times afterwards.


----------



## Silviron (Jul 20, 2003)

I just did that yesterday. I used about two teaspoons of bleach, filled it with water (I think the capacity is about 48 OZ) and let it sit for about 20 minutes... 

Then squeezed the mouthpiece with my fingers and squeezed the bladder to force the solution through the tube etc.

Rinsed 4 or 5 times with clean water and hung it up (uncapped) where the sunlight can hit it for the next couple of days.

That ought to do it for you.


----------



## Flotsam (Jul 20, 2003)

Camelback markets a set of brushes to clean the bladder & tubing, as well as device that holds the bladder open to allow it to dry. If you still have some odor, you can rinse it out w/ dilute (about 10:1) white vinegar.


----------



## Size15's (Jul 20, 2003)

I use denture (sp?) cleaning tablets and have the "pipe" cleaning brush. I use a HydraStorm but will likely get a Camelbac when I next visit the States (for SS2004)

Al


----------



## flownosaj (Jul 20, 2003)

I sometimes put a little baking soda in after the bleach has been flushed and let it sit for a while then wash that out as well. Usually gets rid of the bleach smell.

-Jason


----------



## Stanley (Jul 20, 2003)

I guess if unsure of amount, then start on the cautious side... I normally use only about 1 to 1.5 tsp of bleach, which works well enough for my 2 litre pack. You can always increase the amt if you think it's not effective enuff. I guess purchasing the cleaning brush would be helpful for the tube too, but as for hanging it out to dry, all I did was use a wire clothes hanger, and bend (elongate) it and voila! I have my hydrapak dryer/airer!


----------



## GeoffChan (Jul 20, 2003)

the instructions can be found here on camelbak's website.

Geoff


----------



## TOB9595 (Jul 20, 2003)

When we need to disinfect or kill algae or mold on walls.
The use is 1 cup bleach to 1 gal h2o. Let sit for 10 minutes. Rinse. This was given to us by a remediation company. There seems to be no standard /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Works well. Residence time is important for any disinfectant or bio killer /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Tom


----------



## tsg68 (Jul 20, 2003)

I have the brushes and the thing that holds the bladder open to dry and it works really well, I also have the Hydrolink system with a removable bite valve (worth it to upgrade to a hydrolink system if yours didn't come with it) and when I remove the mouthpiece to wash it I can leave the tube shut off open to dry the tube out too. For the 100 oz. size, they list 2 tsp. bleach to a full bladder of water to sanitize and 2 tsp. baking soda to water to freshen.

TSG /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Darkaway (Jul 21, 2003)

I use very dilute bleach. Instead of spending money from my flashlight budget on the thingy that holds it open to dry, I made my own from a plastic coated wire coat hanger. Works great on the 5 bladders (one for each family member) that I have to maintain. I even hang it from the original hook on the clothes hanger.

I also use sport drinks in mine but I clean it IMMEDIATELY and THOROUGHLY after each use. Never had a problem.


----------



## pedalinbob (Jul 21, 2003)

beyond all of the good cleaning advice above (bleach, vinegar, baking soda all work well), here is a simple solution.

once you have it clean: after every ride, rinse it well, drain it, and put it into the freezer.

voila! bugs wont grow in the freezer, and you will only rarely have to clean it.

Bob


----------



## DrAg0n (Jul 21, 2003)

BlackHawk Hydrastorms rock!

Anyway, TOB9595...how on earth did u get Algae or Mold on the inside of the walls???? What do u put in there???


----------



## TOB9595 (Jul 21, 2003)

In an industrial environment. I had a poorly designed hvac system that was putting hi humidity above a suspended ceiling grid. This caused a large outbreak of mold on the walls. Inside and outside of some walls. I had an environmental outfit come in and identify if any of the mold was hazardous.
Just a tiny bit of bad stuff. Identified and trained people on the look of the bad stuff. Washed down the walls, redesigned the hvac system and then no problems. Removed some of the interior molded walls. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Tom


----------



## Flotsam (Jul 21, 2003)

I currently use a Platypus system - it's very wasy to clean, the only issue is w/ the crevices - I wash mine out /w soap & water, rinse w/ a 1:100 bleach solution, then rinse w/ water - the -pleated bottom can be expanded to keep the wall apart, then I use a clothespin to suspend it upside down so all the water can run out.

Another benefit of the platypus bottles is that you can boil them pretty easily - I use a 1 liter bottle /w squirt top, fill w/ water, put in a kettle of boiling water on my camp stove - it will heat up in about 3 minutes. Makes a nice personal shower system on the trail.


----------



## Darell (Jul 21, 2003)

I never clean mine - that way I get hydration and nutrition all at once. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Tons of perfect advice here already, and I have been known to keep mine in the fridge when there is room. You start with a tank of cold water, and things don't grow nearly as fast. Of course I also use mine about every day, so it stays pretty darn clean all on its own. Letting it sit for weeks when wet will get you every time. Keep flushing clean water through it, and it'll serve you well.


----------



## McGizmo (Jul 21, 2003)

There is some stuff called "Sweet Water" that is a treatment for water in holding tanks of boats and RV's that supposedly keeps the growth of the little guys at bay. I also met a few cruisers who found that a small amount of vodka left the water odorless, tasteless and free of critters. Of course in a small hydration system, one would want to go sparingly on the vodka.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I leave mine full of water and just rince them out on ocassion. Perhaps this is why some things about me just aren't *quite* right.

- Don


----------



## bigcozy (Jul 21, 2003)

Yet another example of why CPF is the best forum on earth. 
Many thanks.


----------



## tsg68 (Jul 21, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*McGizmo said:* Of course in a small hydration system, one would want to go sparingly on the vodka.... . 

[/ QUOTE ]

Speak for yourself Don! Hmmmm...... a little cranberry juice! Of course I would have to leave the bike at home this time or ride where there was no traffic! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

TSG /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Darell (Jul 21, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*McGizmo said:*
a small amount of vodka left the water odorless, tasteless and free of critters. 

[/ QUOTE ]
That could very well explain my experience of never really needing to clean mine out. Some folks use these for fresh water? For what? Like brushing teeth?

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Saaby (Jul 21, 2003)

Can't say I've tried it on a Camelback, but to rid any drinking vessel of that plastic-y (Or bleach-y) taste...rince with very dilute Listerine. It kills stuff too.


----------



## Unicorn (Jul 21, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*DrAg0n said:*
BlackHawk Hydrastorms rock!


[/ QUOTE ]

The one I used sucks. My brigade issued them in June before we went to California. The bite valves leaked, when the valve was in the open position (pulled out to drink) it didn't make a good seal. By that I mean, you suck on the valve, and you also get air from the base of the valve. I endedup getting the quick release CamelBack bite valve, and zip tying the tube to it. 

I usually just use hot soapy water to clean mine out, them let it dry thouroughly before storing. If it's a while between uses, I rinse it out again before I use it. I've heard of people using Listerine in water and leaving that in overnight works to sanitize it without the bleach aftertaste.


----------



## DieselDave (Jul 21, 2003)

I empty mine and rinse once with water and pull off the bite valve. I then hang the bag on the grill of a fan so that it partially inflates the bag when running. I leave it running over night and the next AM it's dry as a bone and safe to store.


----------



## lhz (Jul 22, 2003)

The vodka idea is looking better by the minute. Perhaps I'll try it, too lazy to wash/rinse. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

My main complaint about the hydrastorm is that you have to BUY the #*&^@ cover for the mouthpiece. It should have come with the system. Leaving it exposed to air/dust/dirt and then biting down on it to drink doesn't seem to be a good idea.


----------



## Darell (Jul 22, 2003)

I actually have the same complaint about the Camelback. But the good news is that a little birdie told me that an effective "dust shield" is coming. I might have heard it will be available in November, even.

But there is no official news, of course.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jul 22, 2003)

I don't know about using bleach. It breaks down plastic, definitlely breaks down nylon. Does the manufacturer recommend it? The dilution for drinking water is way more than 1:100-- more like 3 to 5: a million


----------



## DrAg0n (Jul 22, 2003)

Unicorn: Awww too bad... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Maybe u should have gotten them returned for a new piece, they have a lifetime gurantee u know...

FYI, i rem someone telling me that it was BlackHawk (BHI) made the Camelbacks or is it camelpacks?? for them until they switched manufacturer......


----------



## Size15's (Jul 22, 2003)

I hate the fact that the bitevalve cover is "Neoprene" type stuff that when it gets wet (and it does), it stinks and gets dirty so you need a cover of the bitevalve cover...
Also, the bag edges frey and tube tends to untighten at the base of the bag which is a pain.

But, for all it's sins I use it everyday and drink 100oz of water and the pouch section of my BlackHawk Tactician keeps the water cool all day because it is padded which is cool.

Al


----------



## lhz (Jul 22, 2003)

Perhaps if they made some sort of plastic flip on-off cover?? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif 

And yes, the back padding is an excellent feature. Keeps the water and my back cool even in hot weather. I use the Cyclone.


----------



## Unicorn (Jul 22, 2003)

Blackhawk used to sell the CamelBack system made by CamelBack. Blackhawk now sells the Hydrastorm system. Hydrastorm is Blackhawk, just a different name for some reason. Same at the gloves that Blackhawk makes, and sells, but with a different name.

It wasn't just my Hydrastorm that had the problem. There were a lot of people who had the same problems. I'm definately going to stick with my Camelback from now on.


----------



## Darell (Jul 22, 2003)

The best all-around Camelback that I've yet found is the Blowfish model. Can be zipped up small for bike riding, etc. But can then be expanded (via zipper - see silver expansion section above) to hold a surprisingly large load. The external mesh pocket is a real winner to. I use this thing every day, and love it. It has traveled through China with me, goes riding every day and has seen kayak duty several times. Once it has the new bite-cover, it'll be REALLY great.

You guys talking about leaking bite valves? My daughter has jumped on this thing. I mean really JUMPED on the full bladder, and nothing - not a drop - comes out the valve.

** sorry - just a short off-topic ad for what I think is a stellar product


----------



## tsg68 (Jul 22, 2003)

Eagle Industries makes the military versions of the Camelback packs here in the US. I have the second version of the Motherlode which is very nice and can carry two 100oz bladders (comes with one) plus a full hiking load, I have to agree with Darell, the Camelbacks are tough and the Hydrolink makes cleaning or replacing the bite valve easy (I can carry an extra bite valve in a ziploc). I am thinking about getting a Camelback Transformer next so I can vary the load capacity for bike rides and stuff closer to home.

TSG /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## DieselDave (Jul 22, 2003)

I have had the Camelbak Transformer for about a year now. I take all the pockets off to use in the yard and put them back on for hunting and travel. It has been ideal for me.


----------



## Lux Luthor (Jul 22, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Darell said:*



The best all-around Camelback that I've yet found is the Blowfish model. Can be zipped up small for bike riding, etc. But can then be expanded (via zipper - see silver expansion section above) to hold a surprisingly large load. The external mesh pocket is a real winner to. I use this thing every day, and love it. It has traveled through China with me, goes riding every day and has seen kayak duty several times. Once it has the new bite-cover, it'll be REALLY great.

You guys talking about leaking bite valves? My daughter has jumped on this thing. I mean really JUMPED on the full bladder, and nothing - not a drop - comes out the valve.

** sorry - just a short off-topic ad for what I think is a stellar product 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree. Blowfish is excellent! Great back panel too!

For when I need something a little larger, I also bought the HAWG. It too has a great backpanel. These are two excellent products, IMHO. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------

